# Test fit some wheels and tires on the 64



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I test fit some wheels and tires on the 64 GTO I'm rebuilding and was very surprised at the size I could tuck under the rear.

Old school/new school mixture, Torque Thrust II wheels

Front tested is a 18x8 with zero offset and a 235/40r18 I like a little more meat on the rim so I'm going to upsize to a 245/40r18

Rear tested is a 20x10 with 6mm offset (5.75" bs) and a 275/40r20. This fitment is fantastic and will not rub. My one complaint is that there aren't many cast wheels with a 6mm offset so choices go way down. Most 20x10s you will find are zero offset which is 5.5" backspace. They might fit, but it would be extremely tight without the 6mm offset.

On to a few pics.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

That looks hot !! Is that on a stock suspension ?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

1964SS said:


> I test fit some wheels and tires on the 64 GTO I'm rebuilding and was very surprised at the size I could tuck under the rear.
> 
> Old school/new school mixture, Torque Thrust II wheels
> 
> ...


Do you have weights for the wheels and / or wheels and tires ? 

How do you think 17 & 19s would look (vs. 18 & 20) ? I'd rather run a bit more sidewall for comfort and looks. Either way, going 17" + will allow me to run c5/c6 brakes, which I want to install for safety / performance.


Thanks


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

The pictures are on one inch lower in front and stock rear. I've recently lowered the rear an inch as well. 17's or 18's would look awesome. I've seen several with 18's on all four and I like that look a lot.


----------

